# Free Email Account .ae



## ezech

Hi all, 
How can I get a free email address .ae ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LesFroggitts

ezech said:


> Hi all,
> How can I get a free email address .ae ?
> Thanks in advance.


If your internet service provider is Etisalat then you can get one with them - I don't think that DU provide this service.

Is there any particular reason you desire a UAE email account?


----------



## ezech

LesFroggitts said:


> If your internet service provider is Etisalat then you can get one with them - I don't think that DU provide this service.


What kind of account I can have?
example:
myname @etisalat.ae
?
Thanks


----------



## londonmandan

Or if you want you can here and get your own .ae domain.


----------



## LesFroggitts

ezech said:


> What kind of account I can have?
> example:
> myname @etisalat.ae
> ?
> Thanks


It would only be free and available to you if you are a subscriber to their internet package.

The email address is likely to be username @ eim . ae


----------



## tjflamezz

There are other places you can buy .ae domain names besides 101domains (101 in my experience is almost always more expensive than the others around).

Also even if you buy a .ae domain name there is no guarantee you will get an email address with it. 
Most probably you will have to purchase a hosting provider or an email hosting package with the domain provider.


----------



## londonmandan

tjflamezz said:


> There are other places you can buy .ae domain names besides 101domains (101 in my experience is almost always more expensive than the others around).
> 
> Also even if you buy a .ae domain name there is no guarantee you will get an email address with it.
> Most probably you will have to purchase a hosting provider or an email hosting package with the domain provider.


With 101domain you can get an E-Mail address hence me linking to that site.


----------



## tjflamezz

londonmandan said:


> With 101domain you can get an E-Mail address hence me linking to that site.


Should have specified, what I mean was there is no guarantee you get a FREE email address.

Depends on the offer. once I got a free email address with my domain name, another time I dint. This is true for all domain name providers, 101 or other companies (also .ae or otherwise).


Also as per the original question, I think what lesfroggitts said was the answer that was expected. Etisalat definitely gives a free email address ending with @eim.ae, not sure about du.


----------



## londonmandan

tjflamezz said:


> Should have specified, what I mean was there is no guarantee you get a FREE email address.
> 
> Depends on the offer. once I got a free email address with my domain name, another time I dint. This is true for all domain name providers, 101 or other companies (also .ae or otherwise).
> 
> 
> Also as per the original question, I think what lesfroggitts said was the answer that was expected. Etisalat definitely gives a free email address ending with @eim.ae, not sure about du.


I know what the question was and I know what OP was asking for however when you look at some free domains they are pretty rubbish hence me suggesting looking at 101 free or not it was an alternative.

If OP wanted to start a company for instance it may look better to have a proper domain.

If this was not useful to OP then it may have been useful to another forum user.


----------



## tjflamezz

londonmandan said:


> free domains
> 
> If this was not useful to OP then it may have been useful to another forum user.


I was not talking about free domains at all. I am against the idea of going with free domain names, unless you are using them to learn or run a sort of dummy test server.

I was talking about paid domain names with the service of having email addresses. 101 does not give you a free email with your domain name. You usually have to pay some service fees per month or year to get the email address.
Pointing this out in the interest of giving other forum users all the information, dont want someone buying a domain name and then realizing they have to also pay for the email address.

My previous message was to clarify MY response, since you responded to my reply in a way that made me feel what I said was not clear enough.

Yeah good on you to reply in a generic way to help others. 

Peace


----------

